# Eyeliner on the Tear Duct?



## magneticheart (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw a picture of Anne Hathaway yesterday (and I can't find it today, typical) where she's wearing black eyeliner and it looks like she's taken her eyeliner all the way into her tear duct (it didn't look like it had just smudged either it looked like that was how it was supposed to be) so that the entire rim of her eye was black. It looked really nice but when I do my eyeliner on the waterline I always stop before I get to my tear duct.

When do you stop with your eyeliner? Do you stop before the tear duct or do you go right into the tear duct bit of your eye?


----------



## Lucy (Jan 24, 2009)

with liquid eyeliner on my upperlash line i do a teeeny thin line right from the tear duct. but this is the bit that always smudges first and sometimes i get black goop right in the corner of my eye from it, so if i'm doing my makeup super properly then i tend to start a little bit after and use a pencil.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 24, 2009)

I usually line all the way in and then set it with carbon so it lasts longer.


----------



## Leylani (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not do my e/l that way as it dont suit me. But you could try it, maybe it looks great on you


----------



## lolbefriending (Jan 24, 2009)

what she said! try it out and see how it works


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 24, 2009)

Anne H has really large eyes so lining all the way like that works for her, but ouch getting it in the tearduct doesn't sound like a great idea imho.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 24, 2009)

You really really need to be careful when it comes to lining over the tear duct. We were always taught at college to stop just next to it, you really don't want make up getting caught in your tear ducts, it can cause serious problems with your eyes. Most of the time if anything does get in there, it will slide out on it's own/or when you cry, however sometimes it can get lodged and that's when problems start. The last thing you want is having to get a doctor extract make up from your tear ducts, it's done with a needle ladies, keep that in mind!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG ouchhhh! Okay Bec I'm not going anywhere near my tear duct now LOL

One mention of a doctor going near my eye and my minds made up


----------



## x33cupcake (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm scared to get close to my tearduct


----------



## Ozee (Jan 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The last thing you want is having to get a doctor extract make up from your tear ducts, it's done with a needle ladies, keep that in mind! that brought a few tears to my eye...
I've lined the entire eye more often then not and i guess i have been really lucky then, no problems but after reading this i think i will not be doing it again. lol


----------



## katana (Jan 25, 2009)

I try to stop at my tear duct, or else it smudges and you get those yucky eye makeup boogers!!! LoL

I guess it would work if you had an assistent following behind 24/7 to be sure your mu doesn't snudge, and to touch up your face for photo ops.


----------



## laurie_lu (Jan 25, 2009)

I never put anything over my tear ducts.


----------



## esha (Jan 25, 2009)

I stop before it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 25, 2009)

It depends on the look, but I've lined all the way in before.


----------



## Ali07 (Jan 25, 2009)

I stop right before it


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm with Reese on this one. It depends on what look I'm going for.


----------



## Flowind (Jan 26, 2009)

They say beauty is pain. But, I disagree... at least on some aspects,

I rarely line my eyes, even if I do, I don't go adventurous on myself. I tried once lining my BOTTOM waterline with a liquid liner. let's say, a lot of liner gooey stuff STUCK on my eyeballs.. So, waterline and tear duct are out of my equation.

We only got one pair of eyes, so take care of them instead of lining tear ducts. It's dangerous if you're not careful or skilled


----------



## Lucy (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Flowind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They say beauty is pain. But, I disagree... at least on some aspects,I rarely line my eyes, even if I do, I don't go adventurous on myself. I tried once lining my BOTTOM waterline with a liquid liner. let's say, a lot of liner gooey stuff STUCK on my eyeballs.. So, waterline and tear duct are out of my equation.

We only got one pair of eyes, so take care of them instead of lining tear ducts. It's dangerous if you're not careful or skilled

lol i did that once and it bloody hurt! didn't look any good either. not worth the pain!


----------



## makeup-lover (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you guys talking about putting liquid eyeliner on your waterline or pencil liner? Sorry, I'm a bit confused.



Anyways, I once tried lining all the way over my tear duct, but I was in tears by the end of it! It's not safe, so I don't take the chances.


----------



## rerunhaley (Jan 29, 2009)

Ladies, I had a blocked tear duct and had to have surgery to fix it. They tried to unblock it with a plastic tube put into the tear duct but it was too blocked. My problem was my eye continually teared, tears ran down my face. I was cut below the tear duct and had stitches. The doctor did a good job, no scar, but I was VERY black and blue for over a week!!!

I never put anything over my tear duct, so this can just happen!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my all these horror stories on something I always do when I create smokey eyes! I'm officially scared to do it.


----------



## tiffylovesboomr (Jan 30, 2009)

ok sooo all im wondering is...is there a way to make my eyeliner NOT go in the corners of my eye? i dont put it over my tear ducts but it still gets all nasty in the corners. help!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 31, 2009)

Sometimes i make a line (with liquid) around that part of my tear duct, but I never put anything ON my tear duct. And I've done the liquid liner on the bottom waterline, but typically, I use pencil for that. If I want a thicker line on the bottom, I put pencil on the waterline and liquid just under my lashes.






I'm sure putting liner on the waterline is not exactly good for you either, though. lol


----------



## RLynn1233 (Oct 18, 2012)

When you say "tear duct" I'm assuming that you mean the pink tissue on the innermost portion of your eye. Most people don't seem to know that that pink tissue doesn't actually secrete tears-- it's just connective tissue. There are two tubes that lie around that pink tissue under the skin, those tubes are what the tears in your eyes drain through into your nose. Your tears are actually secreted by a gland located up inside the crease of your eye. If you pull down your inner lower waterline you can see the hole where your tears drain through. Don't put liner over that hole! Many people do it but it's not a good idea because those ducts can get clogged; you don't want that to happen for obvious reasons.

http://www.daviddarling.info/images/lacrimal_gland.gif


----------



## DonnaJ (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't line anywhere near the tear duct and only rarely on the waterline too. I'm more likely to just use a light shade of shadow around the tear duct than any sort of liner on or near it. I hate those inner eye boogers too! lol

And am glad I gave up the contact lenses, because getting any sort of makeup on your lenses is painful and can make your vision blurry. I hated that too. I also seemed to be more prone to eye infections and styes when I wore contacts. I had the monthly ones and suspect that even after cleaning I still had makeup stuck on them and that probably caused the sensitivity and infections.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes I do. I actually wound up w/ a sty a couple mos ago from lining my waterline, and had to get it lanced. Very gross and preventable.


----------



## mellivi (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't typically line all the way to the tear duct, but I've seen many girls pull it off. I just hate getting those eye boogers and they're all black because of the eyeliner. lol


----------

